# Reverse Durso pipe in sump



## JL1219 (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone using reverse Durso in their sumps? Does it really quiet the gurgling sounds from the return pipe? I think I'll be doing that soon because my sump return line sounds like Seaworld. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JL1219 (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, I built a reverse Durso with 1.5" PVC. The gurgling sound drastically quieted but there's still significant noise, mostly bubbles. I've been trying a lot of ways to get this thing quiet but it's not working. If I increase the vent hole on the durso pipe in the overflow, the noise gets worse. If I decrease the pipe size that goes in the sump the gurgling gets louder. So this is a catch 22 situation. I'm frustrated. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JL1219 (Mar 8, 2016)

It worked. The gurgling and flushing sounds diminished 95%. I first tried with a 1.5" tee and a 90° street elbow but the bubbles where making their way all the way to the top of the vent pipe and wasn't that quiet. So I ended up using a 1.5" Y fitting and that made a world of a difference. I'm glad. Nothing out there is 100% quiet at least for me when it comes to sumps. I think the only way to quiet the sounds 100% would be an HOB type filter and the water level almost to the brim of the tank. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Can you show some photos? Perhaps I'll try this as well


----------



## JL1219 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yo-han said:


> Can you show some photos? Perhaps I'll try this as well


I'll take some pics tonight and post them.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JL1219 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yo-han, here you go. 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

